

India REcriminalizes homosexuality - ashray
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/court-in-india-criminalizes-homosexuality/2013/12/11/ea7274a6-6227-11e3-a7b4-4a75ebc432ab_story.html

======
mdisraeli
And people wonder why we need LGBT+ activism still....

It is worth baring in mind that this incidentally will affect a lot of people
in Europe and North America. India is a primary area for companies to
outsource not just their technology to, but also entire business processes.
This includes HR document processing, which will result in personal
information clearly relating to LGBT issues being processed by staff working
in a culture hostile to LGBT people

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Well, that's your problem with decriminalising it in court. A future court
might ignore the precedent.

------
pratik661
What does this have to do with hacking?

~~~
taopao
Are you kidding? India and technology are highly related.

I know I won't be travelling to India on business anymore because of this. I
don't want to be arrested.

~~~
azth
Seriously? How are you going to be arrested unless you go yelling in public
that you are homosexual?

~~~
ChrisNorstrom
Go to India on business trip, fall in love with someone, get arrested. Same
things have happened in Dubai.

Actually Dubai is worse, if you are caught having sex with your girlfriend you
can get jail time because you're not married.

~~~
azth
What does Dubai (a city) have to do with India (a country)? Plus, you're
comparing homosexual to heterosexual relations.

Having lived in Dubai, I know of plenty of people who had sexual relationships
without being married (not that I approve of that), and they were never
arrested. The only cases I have heard of where arrests did happen were in
cases where they happened in public.

